

Dotcom veterans in Twitter 'brains trust' - justinsb
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/67aa965a-247b-11de-9a01-00144feabdc0.html

======
justinsb
I can't decide whether I'm more amazed or amused at the brazenness of the
company's use of the Twitter name & branding.

Kudos to TipJoy for their mention right at the end!

